# Needle felting question



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Is this the correct forum? I apologize, if not.

Where would I find the wool roving for needle-felting? I'm not even sure if that is the correct term, or not. Our local "Hobby Lobby" has teeny-tiny packages, maybe a quarter-ounce balls, but I imagine that it would take many, many of those for a project. And they are all garishly colored. I'm looking for something more natural. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I buy a lot on ebay. Just make sure it's a wool that will felt. Search on ebay for wool roving - or wool top.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Is there a particular vendor that you prefer? I'm finding a lot of stuff...just not sure what is the RIGHT stuff. Do I want a particular breed of sheep's wool?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't needle felt but I have seen roving packages for it on Amazon. Some of it in individual colors and some in collections of colors (and not all of them are so brightly dyed)


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

CC rider, Stay away from superwash (it's treated and doesn't felt) Merino and Alpaca felt well. Dharma Trading Company sells by the 1/2 lb and 1 lb


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, you will love needle felting. Try wet felting too----love it! Knit or crochet up some bags, throw them in the washer with dawn, hot water and great felted bags. I add side pockets, such fun. You need real wool though, but you can buy that at craft stores these days. Enjoy!


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

I needle felt with wool from my Shetland sheep. It mostly does fine, except when I'm doing small details. Then I have to pull the guard hairs out. They don't felt as well as the undercoat.


----------

